
Mathematicians divided over faculty hiring practices that must promote diversity - furcyd
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/01/mathematicians-divided-over-faculty-hiring-practices-require-proof-efforts-promote?rss=1
======
downerending
> Mathematicians divided

I see what they did there.

I recall in grad school that there were still a few remnants of the loyalty
oath controversy around in dusty corners. There's nothing new under the sun.

